# Future Tesla owner



## Footman (7 mo ago)

Can someone please tell me the difference between the Model Y performance and Model 3 performance. Does one model come with upgraded features, seats, etc.

Thank you


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The Model Y is a much bigger car. Lot more mass to get moving. Most everything else is pretty much apples to apples. There are a few differences, but to a great degree, when I sit in My Y and 3, I have to think about which one is which, it's not completely obvious. The Y is just bigger inside. 

And as I've mentioned in other threads, don't assume that a Model 3 or Model Y LR are slow vehicles. They are going to beat most other cars on the road, easily. If you haven't driven a Tesla and then try a Model 3 or Y LR, you'd be surprised that they aren't the performance versions. It's kind of a faster vs fastest type of thing. If you keep the accelerator pressed for over 5 seconds, you have probably broken the law.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

They're practically identical in EVERY way except size (Y being bigger).

There're extremely minor differences, no feature differentiation:

Y is slightly slower, lower top speed, and less range (because of larger size)
Y roof is a single pane of glass while the 3 is split in two.
Y is hatchback, 3 is regular trunk (both powered)
Y comes with 21" wheels, while 3 comes with 20".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The rear seats in a Model Y are comfortable for adults.

The rear seats in a Model 3 are not. The seats themselves are identical, but they're mounted lower in the 3, resulting in no thigh support.


----------



## Footman (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the responses!


----------

